# Pacmans



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello, i have been looking at pacman frogs for a while now and i have got the tank setup perfectly, but now i am looking for a acman to fill my tank, i was looking at the prk a couple of weeksago and saw those beauties, i knew i couldnt get those ones but are there any other places where i can get very nice looking pacman frogs ? also please may i see peoples setups and pacmans. :mf_dribble:
Any replies appreciated
George


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

here is my girly beast Isabella Custard:flrt:
Look on pollywogs website :flrt:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

is that picture widened out or is she reallythat big ?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

she is that big,she is 2 years old :2thumb:

pollywog have some,I have just checked their website and I think they can courier too :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

this is my pacman










this is her home










this is her eating a jumbo prawn










and this is her swimming

YouTube - My Pacman Frog takes a swim


----------



## YunaYunalesca (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's mine, he's called Froggie Kruger
He's only a baby, CB10








I think pacmans and puffers are addictive...
The only down side to that is they all have to have their own terrarium/aquarium to themselves...


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I would have 10 if i could :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> this is my pacman
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Love that vid! He looks like one of those swimming frog bath toys!:lol2:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Heres Lemon  










About to upgrade him to a larger, planted setup :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

This is my flatmates pacman called 'Ms Pacman' and her setup that i made for him... he loves her lol.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I want that set up :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## YunaYunalesca (Oct 17, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I would have 10 if i could :gasp::2thumb:


I want the Japanese albino varieties....
Though if I mentioned I want more.... BF might try to get me to produce a kid
He think it's my maternal instinct going into overdrive at 29...


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> This is my flatmates pacman called 'Ms Pacman' and her setup that i made for him... he loves her lol.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


that is wicked


----------



## tina-tots (Feb 20, 2009)

Some excellent photos posted.... here's my wee fella, 'Sebastian'...



















And his set up.... looks smaller on the pic. You can just about see him in top corner.. (oh and I'd just sprayed him...it's not condensation)


----------

